# study on bees and neonicotinoid pesticides



## baiz (Mar 26, 2015)

Found this a interesting and thought i would share

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150423234110.htm


----------



## Beequiet (Mar 25, 2015)

This makes me so sad.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

so that is why soybean is one of our biggest flows. Still don't see major losses here at ground zero that others claim from them.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had a few years where the soybean flow was great. The majority are non-existent. I've found if any of these 3 things don't occur my bees get nothing from soybeans 1) the beans don't get in before July 4th, 2)there's been good rain and 3) it's above 90 and humid. I've noticed no difference in performance or overwintering between my hives that are located 40 yards from hundreds of acres (possibly thousands, depending on the year) of soybeans and those who don't have easy access.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I concur on those conditions need early spring moisture and a hot summer for them to hit the bean fields but when they do oh boy it's on


----------

